# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolin Mondays #238 w/ Special Guest Danilo Brito

## NewsFetcher

Brazilian mandolin and Choro master Danilo Brito, brings us an incredibly special performance of Luperce Miranda's virtuosic composition "Quando me...

Read this blog entry...

This entry posted in Mandolin Cafe Blogs, available to all Forum  Members.

----------

